# HP Officejet R80xi not cooperating with XP



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have an officejet R80xi that I bought a while to run on my Dell dimension windows 98. I recently upgraded to Windows XP on a HP Pavilion a123On. I thought that the printer would be completely compatible seeing as they ar eboth HP products. However they have been anything but. Well I shouldn't say that. It is the scanner that is causing the problems. The printer prints fine and copies but it seems the scanner doesn't work with XP. I'v espend a many hours trying to figure this out. I've even followed HP's tutorial/FAQ to get it going without success. I have googled it but nothing seems to have a solution. I hope I can get one here. 

The issues arrise when I attempt to access the scanner via my computer or any imaging application. I will get errors that relate to not being able to connect to scanner or make sure scanner is plugged in correctly. For instance when I go to my computer and double click the icon to scan the error says:
"The scanning software could not be found, or your scanner is not connected. Please make sure your scanner and your scanning software are properly installed". 
I have the printer CD right here but on the HP site it says not to use it with XP. Any suggestions please?

Thanks,
Darkfox3393


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

is this USB based or parallel?

Many computers have that port disabled and it would need to be activated in bios if that was the issue. I can look up that model numer later. Also I will provide you a direct link to HP that should hopefully give you the latest driver. I know some shortcuts to get this stuff.



Darkfox3393 said:


> I have an officejet R80xi that I bought a while to run on my Dell dimension windows 98. I recently upgraded to Windows XP on a HP Pavilion a123On. I thought that the printer would be completely compatible seeing as they ar eboth HP products. However they have been anything but. Well I shouldn't say that. It is the scanner that is causing the problems. The printer prints fine and copies but it seems the scanner doesn't work with XP. I'v espend a many hours trying to figure this out. I've even followed HP's tutorial/FAQ to get it going without success. I have googled it but nothing seems to have a solution. I hope I can get one here.
> 
> The issues arrise when I attempt to access the scanner via my computer or any imaging application. I will get errors that relate to not being able to connect to scanner or make sure scanner is plugged in correctly. For instance when I go to my computer and double click the icon to scan the error says:
> "The scanning software could not be found, or your scanner is not connected. Please make sure your scanner and your scanning software are properly installed".
> ...


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah it is parallel. On Hp's site they have instructions that I used to make sure it was all connected and configured correctly. I guess XP is supposed to have built-in drivers for this. One cause might be because we installed the CD (which I later found out could cause the exact error's I'm getting) but I uninstalled the software so I don't knoq if could still be affecting it.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I will definitely have to look it up. Because I have an Officejet 350 which is now in the closet because HP refused to write Winxp driver for it calling it end of life and that the product was never intended for use on an operating system like XP... I was really mad personally. The only native support that XP will have for the 350 is printing via Parallel using a universal HP deskjet driver or if your is laserjet, it would be that version. But don't panic yet, When I wake up later, I will inspect this further for you.



Darkfox3393 said:


> Yeah it is parallel. On Hp's site they have instructions that I used to make sure it was all connected and configured correctly. I guess XP is supposed to have built-in drivers for this. One cause might be because we installed the CD (which I later found out could cause the exact error's I'm getting) but I uninstalled the software so I don't knoq if could still be affecting it.


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok. I appreciate you doing this for me. Nice to come here and know I get quality help .


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

OK, now for your update. I don't want to label it as good or bad but one could take it as being more bad than good because the instructions and troubleshooting guide for this procedure is as large as a phone book.

I actually took the time and read the whole thing in it's entirety. It is similar in alot of ways to what they did to me with the Officejet 350 however, HP isn't claiming NO SCANNING, it is simply saying they aren't making software for it. You mentioned successful printing which is good. I too was able to print just fine.

But where it gets tricky is the scanning procedure. The partially good news is that you have established some communication because the device does print. Though since it's on a different box, there is a chance that the parallel setting in the bios is set as Standard or EPP and not ECP.

For right now, let's assume this is your problem with scanning. See this page for instructions on how to set your printer port to ECP and why it is important
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...dlc=en&product=58710&lang=en&docname=bpu08011

First you should check the setting in device manager before mucking with the bios.... Control Panel, then system, then cick hardware tab, and then device manager. You will look for "ports" then expand the plus sign to see what is there. If you see ECP then the above link doesn't apply and my first theory is shot down. If it says anything else or just LPT1, that is a good enough sign you need to follow the directions of the link to get into your bios and activate ECP.

I can't help but notice this from hp: "Many late 1990s Dell PCs use a different bidirectional parallel port mode. Windows might not be able to configure to the different bidirectional parallel port mode" Since you mentioned it lived on a Dell before, the configuration it is seeing now maybe totally different.

They way I figure this to be a possible solution is ECP is not enabled is that ECP mode claims to be 24 times faster then the SPP (standard parallel port) this pretty much means that I don't know if the scanner within that unit can even communicate with such little bandwidth resulting in non initialization of the scanner driver in XP.

I will wait for your response regarding this and if it's at all possible, maybe you could do a screen cap of the device manager? Some of the guys on the team use programs such as everest home edition in order to find what they are looking for. But I'm new here at TSF so I haven't really established a set of links I would like to use to help me identify a users system info so please bare with me. If you don't know how to to a screen dump, I would have you run the EVEREST program that the other guys recommend hoping it will let me see what I need to see.

My following post will be a link to the everest program or any other utility I find from my fellow techs here that will aid me with looking at your config.

Thanks for your patience.
Scott

BTW: Make sure you are 100% sure that no prior software from HP is stilll on your machine from when it was on Win98 or if you tried installing the original CD on XP. they claim failure from the start.



Darkfox3393 said:


> Ok. I appreciate you doing this for me. Nice to come here and know I get quality help .


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

OK, grabbed the links:
Download Everest here: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

As far as how to determine what to send to the forum. Just run the Everest program. It looks like the devices tab is what I need. So right click it and do quick report to a HTML file... then you can copy and paste everything it finds into the forum. it will be pretty long but I assume it's ok because this is what the other guys request the users to do and I've seen some long logs on some posts.

So lets go from there. I will wait for your screen dump. If you have any problems with the copy and pasting, you can PM me and I will give you my email address. Then use take the everest report and save it as a file. It will default to .html


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah I went through the whole process of making sure it was on the right port settings. I tried using bidirectional and ECP with the same bad results. Ok I will D/L and run EVEREST and post the results.


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Here it is. Oh and it says Hp scanner #5. This is because when I was messing with the drivers (uninstalling,reinstalling) I believe. could this have something to do with the problem? anyway here is the report

EVEREST Home Edition © 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Version EVEREST v2.20.405 
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/ 
Report Type Quick Report 
Computer DAD (Dad's computer) 
Generator HP_Administrator 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail) 
Date 2007-03-24 
Time 21:01 


Windows Devices 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Devices ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description HP OfficeJet R80xi 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File dot4.inf 
Hardware ID LPTENUM\HEWLETT-PACKARDOFFIC5108 
Location Information LPT1.4 

Computer: 
ACPI Multiprocessor PC 5.1.2600.0 

Disk drives: 
Generic USB CF Reader USB Device 5.1.2535.0 
Generic USB MS Reader USB Device 5.1.2535.0 
Generic USB SD Reader USB Device 5.1.2535.0 
Generic USB SM Reader USB Device 5.1.2535.0 
Maxtor 6L200M0 5.1.2535.0 

Display adapters: 
ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series 6.14.10.6553 

DVD/CD-ROM drives: 
ASUS CD-S480/A5 5.1.2535.0 
HP DVD Writer 740b 5.1.2535.0 

IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers: 
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180 
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180 
Secondary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180 
Secondary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180 
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 5.1.2600.2180 
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 5.1.2600.2180 

IEEE 1284.4 compatible printers: 
IEEE 1284.4 compatible printer 5.1.2600.0 

IEEE 1284.4 devices: 
HP OfficeJet R80xi 5.1.2600.0 

IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers: 
VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 5.1.2535.0 

Imaging devices: 
Hewlett-Packard OfficeJet R80xi Scanner #5 5.1.2600.0 

Keyboards: 
HP PS2 Keyboard (2K - 3) 1.0.2.2 

Mice and other pointing devices: 
PS/2 Compatible Mouse 5.1.2600.0 

Modems: 
PCI Data Fax SoftModem with SmartCP 7.20.0.50 

Monitors: 
Dell D1226H 5.1.2001.0 

Network adapters: 
1394 Net Adapter 5.1.2535.0 
Direct Parallel 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter 5.1.2600.2180 
RAS Async Adapter 5.1.2535.0 
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0 
Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC 5.621.304.2005 
Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (ATW) 8.3.0.0 
WAN Miniport (IP) 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (IPX) 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (L2TP) 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (PPTP) 5.1.2535.0 

Non-Plug and Play Drivers: 
1394 ARP Client Protocol 
AFD 
Beep 
dmboot 
dmload 
Fips 
ftsata2 
Generic Packet Classifier 
HPSPar01 
HTTP 
Intel RAID Controller 
IntelIde 
IP Network Address Translator 
IPSEC driver 
IPv6 Windows Firewall Driver 
IPX Traffic Filter Driver 
IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver 
ksecdd 
mdmxsdk 
Microsoft IPv6 Protocol Driver 
mnmdd 
mountmgr 
NAVENG 
NAVEX15 
NDIS System Driver 
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol 
NDProxy 
NetBios over Tcpip 
Null 
NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Transport Protocol 
NWLink NetBIOS 
NWLink SPX/SPXII Protocol 
PartMgr 
ParVdm 
Promise driver accelerator 
RDPCDD 
RDPWD 
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver 
Remote Access IP ARP Driver 
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver 
SAVRT 
SAVRTPEL 
Secdrv 
SPBBCDrv 
Symantec Eraser Control driver 
SYMDNS 
SymEvent 
SYMFW 
SYMIDS 
SYMIDSCO 
SYMNDIS 
SYMREDRV 
SYMTDI 
TCP/IP Protocol Driver 
TDTCP 
VgaSave 
ViaIde 
VolSnap 

Ports (COM & LPT): 
ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 5.1.2600.0 

Printers: 
HP OfficeJet R80xi 5.1.2600.2180 

Processors: 
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ 1.2.2.0 

Sound, video and game controllers: 
Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0 
Legacy Audio Drivers 5.1.2535.0 
Legacy Video Capture Devices 5.1.2535.0 
Media Control Devices 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver 5.1.2535.0 
Realtek AC'97 Audio 5.10.0.5840 
Video Codecs 5.1.2535.0 

Storage volumes: 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 

System devices: 
ACPI Fan 5.1.2600.2180 
ACPI Fixed Feature Button 5.1.2600.2180 
ACPI Power Button 5.1.2600.2180 
ACPI Thermal Zone 5.1.2600.2180 
ATI SMBus 5.10.1000.4 
Direct memory access controller 5.1.2600.2180 
ISAPNP Read Data Port 5.1.2600.2180 
Logical Disk Manager 5.1.2600.2180 
Microcode Update Device 5.1.2600.2180 
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 5.1.2600.2180 
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180 
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180 
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180 
Numeric data processor 5.1.2600.2180 
PCI bus 5.1.2600.2180 
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.2180 
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.2180 
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.2180 
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.2180 
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.2180 
PCI standard ISA bridge 5.1.2600.2180 
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 5.1.2600.2180 
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 5.1.2600.2180 
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 5.1.2600.2180 
Printer Port Logical Interface 5.1.2600.2180 
Programmable interrupt controller 5.1.2600.2180 
System board 5.1.2600.2180 
System CMOS/real time clock 5.1.2600.2180 
System speaker 5.1.2600.2180 
System timer 5.1.2600.2180 
Terminal Server Device Redirector 5.1.2600.2180 
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 5.1.2600.2180 
Terminal Server Mouse Driver 5.1.2600.2180 
Volume Manager 5.1.2600.2180 

Universal Serial Bus controllers: 
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.0 
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.2180 
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.2180 
USB Mass Storage Device 5.1.2600.0 
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180 
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180 
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180 

[ Computer / ACPI Multiprocessor PC ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ACPI Multiprocessor PC 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File hal.inf 
Hardware ID acpiapic_mp 

[ Disk drives / Generic USB CF Reader USB Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic USB CF Reader USB Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_CF_Reader___1.01 

[ Disk drives / Generic USB MS Reader USB Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic USB MS Reader USB Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_MS_Reader___1.03 

[ Disk drives / Generic USB SD Reader USB Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic USB SD Reader USB Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_SD_Reader___1.00 

[ Disk drives / Generic USB SM Reader USB Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic USB SM Reader USB Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_SM_Reader___1.02 

[ Disk drives / Maxtor 6L200M0 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Maxtor 6L200M0 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 
Hardware ID IDE\DiskMaxtor_6L200M0__________________________BANC1G10 
Location Information 0 

[ Display adapters / ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series 
Driver Date 6/7/2005 
Driver Version 6.14.10.6553 
Driver Provider ATI Technologies Inc. 
INF File oem6.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5954&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_00 
Location Information PCI bus 1, device 5, function 0 
PCI Device ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Video Adapter 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 17 
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF 
Memory D8000000-DFFFFFFF 
Memory FDEF0000-FDEFFFFF 
Port 03B0-03BB 
Port 03C0-03DF 
Port EE00-EEFF 

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / ASUS CD-S480/A5 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ASUS CD-S480/A5 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File cdrom.inf 
Hardware ID IDE\CdRomASUS_CD-S480/A5_________________________0.99____ 
Location Information 1 

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / HP DVD Writer 740b ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description HP DVD Writer 740b 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File cdrom.inf 
Hardware ID IDE\CdRomHP_DVD_Writer_740b______________________ED24____ 
Location Information 0 

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 
Hardware ID 1002-4379 
Location Information Primary Channel 

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 
Hardware ID 1002-4376 
Location Information Primary Channel 

Device Resources: 
Port 01F0-01F7 
Port 03F6-03F6 

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 
Hardware ID 1002-4379 
Location Information Secondary Channel 

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 
Hardware ID 1002-4376 
Location Information Secondary Channel 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 15 
Port 0170-0177 
Port 0376-0376 

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4376&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_00 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 20, function 1 
PCI Device ATI SB400 - IDE Controller 

Device Resources: 
Port F900-F90F 

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4379&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_00 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 18, function 0 
PCI Device ATI SB400 - SATA Controller 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 22 
Memory FE02F000-FE02F1FF 
Port FB00-FB0F 
Port FC00-FC03 
Port FD00-FD07 
Port FE00-FE03 
Port FF00-FF07 

[ IEEE 1284.4 compatible printers / IEEE 1284.4 compatible printer ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description IEEE 1284.4 compatible printer 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File dot4prt.inf 
Hardware ID DOT4\HEWLETT-PACKARDOFFIC5108&PRINT 

[ IEEE 1284.4 devices / HP OfficeJet R80xi ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description HP OfficeJet R80xi 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File dot4.inf 
Hardware ID LPTENUM\HEWLETT-PACKARDOFFIC5108 
Location Information LPT1.4 

[ IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers / VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File 1394.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_80 
Location Information PCI bus 2, device 5, function 0 
PCI Device VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 20 
Memory FDDFE000-FDDFE7FF 
Port DF00-DF7F 

[ Imaging devices / Hewlett-Packard OfficeJet R80xi Scanner #5 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Hewlett-Packard OfficeJet R80xi Scanner #5 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File hpojscan.inf 
Hardware ID DOT4\HEWLETT-PACKARDOFFIC5108&SCAN 

[ Keyboards / HP PS2 Keyboard (2K - 3) ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description HP PS2 Keyboard (2K - 3) 
Driver Date 10/22/2004 
Driver Version 1.0.2.2 
Driver Provider HP 
INF File oem60.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0303 
PnP Device 101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 01 
Port 0060-0060 
Port 0064-0064 

[ Mice and other pointing devices / PS/2 Compatible Mouse ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description PS/2 Compatible Mouse 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File msmouse.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0F13 
PnP Device Logitech PS/2 Port Mouse 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 12 

[ Modems / PCI Data Fax SoftModem with SmartCP ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description PCI Data Fax SoftModem with SmartCP 
Driver Date 3/15/2005 
Driver Version 7.20.0.50 
Driver Provider CXT 
INF File oem61.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F20&SUBSYS_200C14F1&REV_00 
Location Information PCI bus 2, device 9, function 0 
PCI Device Conexant D850 56k V.9x DFVc Modem 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 17 
Memory FDDE0000-FDDEFFFF 
Port DE00-DE07 

[ Monitors / Dell D1226H ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Dell D1226H 
Driver Date 6/6/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2001.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File monitor.inf 
Hardware ID Monitor\DEL7077 
Monitor Dell D1226H 

[ Network adapters / 1394 Net Adapter ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description 1394 Net Adapter 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File net1394.inf 
Hardware ID V1394\NIC1394 

[ Network adapters / Direct Parallel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Direct Parallel 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File netrasa.inf 
Hardware ID ms_ptiminiport 

[ Network adapters / Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File nettun.inf 
Hardware ID *TUNMP 

[ Network adapters / RAS Async Adapter ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description RAS Async Adapter 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File netrasa.inf 
Hardware ID SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e} 

[ Network adapters / Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File netpsa.inf 
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp 

[ Network adapters / Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC 
Driver Date 4/18/2005 
Driver Version 5.621.304.2005 
Driver Provider Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 
INF File oem4.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_10 
Location Information PCI bus 2, device 3, function 0 
PCI Device Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 21 
Memory FDDFF000-FDDFF0FF 
Port DC00-DCFF 

[ Network adapters / Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File netpsa.inf 
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp 

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (ATW) ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description WAN Miniport (ATW) 
Driver Date 7/16/2002 
Driver Version 8.3.0.0 
Driver Provider America Online, Inc. 
INF File oem62.inf 
Hardware ID WANATW 

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP) 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File netrasa.inf 
Hardware ID ms_ndiswanip 

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File netpsa.inf 
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp 

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IPX) ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IPX) 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File netrasa.inf 
Hardware ID ms_ndiswanipx 

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (L2TP) ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description WAN Miniport (L2TP) 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File netrasa.inf 
Hardware ID ms_l2tpminiport 

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPPOE) ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File netrasa.inf 
Hardware ID ms_pppoeminiport 

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPTP) ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPTP) 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File netrasa.inf 
Hardware ID ms_pptpminiport 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / HPSPar01 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description HPSPar01 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IPv6 Windows Firewall Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description IPv6 Windows Firewall Driver 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IPX Traffic Filter Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description IPX Traffic Filter Driver 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Microsoft IPv6 Protocol Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft IPv6 Protocol Driver 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Transport Protocol ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Transport Protocol 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NWLink NetBIOS ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description NWLink NetBIOS 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NWLink SPX/SPXII Protocol ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description NWLink SPX/SPXII Protocol 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / RDPWD ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description RDPWD 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Secdrv ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Secdrv 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Symantec Eraser Control driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Symantec Eraser Control driver 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / SYMDNS ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description SYMDNS 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / SYMFW ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description SYMFW 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / SYMIDS ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description SYMIDS 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / SYMIDSCO ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description SYMIDSCO 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / SYMNDIS ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description SYMNDIS 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / TDTCP ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description TDTCP 

[ Ports (COM & LPT) / ECP Printer Port (LPT1) ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File msports.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0401 
PnP Device ECP Parallel Port 

Device Resources: 
DMA 03 
IRQ 07 
Port 0378-037F 
Port 0778-077B 

[ Printers / HP OfficeJet R80xi ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description HP OfficeJet R80xi 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft Windows XP 
INF File ntprint.inf 
Hardware ID DOT4PRT\HEWLETT-PACKARDOFFIC5108 

[ Processors / AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ 
Driver Date 10/26/2004 
Driver Version 1.2.2.0 
Driver Provider Advanced Micro Devices 
INF File oem5.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_39 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Audio Codecs 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMACM 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Audio Drivers ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Legacy Audio Drivers 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMDRV 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Video Capture Devices ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Legacy Video Capture Devices 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMVCD 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Media Control Devices ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Media Control Devices 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMMCI 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wdmaudio.inf 
Hardware ID SW\{a7c7a5b0-5af3-11d1-9ced-00a024bf0407} 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wdmaudio.inf 
Hardware ID SW\{b7eafdc0-a680-11d0-96d8-00aa0051e51d} 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wdmaudio.inf 
Hardware ID SW\{cd171de3-69e5-11d2-b56d-0000f8754380} 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Realtek AC'97 Audio ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Realtek AC'97 Audio 
Driver Date 4/20/2005 
Driver Version 5.10.0.5840 
Driver Provider Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 
INF File oem3.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4370&SUBSYS_2A27103C&REV_02 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 20, function 5 
PCI Device ATI SB400 - AC'97 Audio Controller 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 17 
Memory FE02A000-FE02A0FF 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Video Codecs ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Video Codecs 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMVID 

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic volume 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File  volume.inf 
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume 

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic volume 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File volume.inf 
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume 

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic volume 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File volume.inf 
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume 

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic volume 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File volume.inf 
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume 

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic volume 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File volume.inf 
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume 

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic volume 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File volume.inf 
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume 

[ System devices / ACPI Fan ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ACPI Fan 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0B 
PnP Device Fan 

[ System devices / ACPI Fixed Feature Button ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ACPI Fixed Feature Button 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\FixedButton 

[ System devices / ACPI Power Button ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ACPI Power Button 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0C 
PnP Device Power Button 

[ System devices / ACPI Thermal Zone ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ACPI Thermal Zone 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\ThermalZone 

[ System devices / ATI SMBus ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ATI SMBus 
Driver Date 5/10/2003 
Driver Version 5.10.1000.4 
Driver Provider ATI Technologies Inc 
INF File oem2.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4372&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_11 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 20, function 0 
PCI Device ATI SB400 - SMBus Controller 

Device Resources: 
Memory FE02B000-FE02B3FF 
Port 0400-040F 

[ System devices / Direct memory access controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Direct memory access controller 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0200 
PnP Device DMA Controller 

Device Resources: 
DMA 04 
Port 0000-000F 
Port 0080-0090 
Port 0094-009F 
Port 00C0-00DF 

[ System devices / ISAPNP Read Data Port ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ISAPNP Read Data Port 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ISAPNP\ReadDataPort 

Device Resources: 
Port 0274-0277 
Port 0279-0279 
Port 0A79-0A79 

[ System devices / Logical Disk Manager ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Logical Disk Manager 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ROOT\DMIO 

[ System devices / Microcode Update Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microcode Update Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID root\update 

[ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File acpi.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08 
PnP Device ACPI Driver/BIOS 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 21 

[ System devices / Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID root\mssmbios 

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Motherboard resources 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02 
PnP Device Motherboard Resources 

Device Resources: 
Port 0010-001F 
Port 0022-003F 
Port 0044-005F 
Port 0062-0063 
Port 0065-006F 
Port 0074-007F 
Port 0091-0093 
Port 00A2-00BF 
Port 00E0-00EF 
Port 04D0-04D1 
Port 0800-087F 

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Motherboard resources 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02 
PnP Device Motherboard Resources 

Device Resources: 
Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF 

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Motherboard resources 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02 
PnP Device Motherboard Resources 

Device Resources: 
Memory 00000000-00000FFF 
Memory FEE00400-FEE00FFF 
Port 0228-022F 
Port 040B-040B 
Port 04D6-04D6 
Port 0C00-0C01 
Port 0C14-0C14 
Port 0C50-0C52 
Port 0C6C-0C6D 
Port 0C6F-0C6F 
Port 0CD4-0CDF 
Port 4000-40FE 
Port 4210-4217 

[ System devices / Numeric data processor ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Numeric data processor 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C04 
PnP Device Numeric Data Processor 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 13 
Port 00F0-00FF 

[ System devices / PCI bus ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description PCI bus 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0A03 
PnP Device PCI Bus 

Device Resources: 
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF 
Memory 000C0000-000DFFFF 
Memory 30000000-FEBFFFFF 
Port 0000-0CF7 
Port 0D00-FFFF 

[ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description PCI standard host CPU bridge 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5950&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_10 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 0, function 0 
PCI Device ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Host Bridge 

[ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description PCI standard host CPU bridge 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 24, function 0 
PCI Device AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration 

[ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description PCI standard host CPU bridge 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 24, function 1 
PCI Device AMD Hammer - Address Map 

[ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description PCI standard host CPU bridge 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 24, function 2 
PCI Device AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller 

[ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description PCI standard host CPU bridge 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 24, function 3 
PCI Device AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control 

[ System devices / PCI standard ISA bridge ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description PCI standard ISA bridge 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4377&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 20, function 3 
PCI Device ATI SB400 - PCI-ISA Bridge 

[ System devices / PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4371&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 20, function 4 
PCI Device ATI SB400 - PCI-PCI Bridge 

[ System devices / PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A3F&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00 
 Location Information PCI bus 0, device 1, function 0 
PCI Device ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset - PCI Express Root Port 

Device Resources: 
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF 
Memory D8000000-DFFFFFFF 
Memory FDE00000-FDEFFFFF 
Port 03B0-03BB 
Port 03C0-03DF 
Port E000-EFFF 

[ System devices / Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID root\swenum 

[ System devices / Printer Port Logical Interface ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Printer Port Logical Interface 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort958A 
Location Information LPT1 

[ System devices / Programmable interrupt controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Programmable interrupt controller 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0000 
PnP Device Programmable Interrupt Controller 

Device Resources: 
Port 0020-0021 
Port 00A0-00A1 

[ System devices / System board ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description System board 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C01 
PnP Device System Board Extension 

Device Resources: 
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF 
Memory 000CD000-000CFFFF 
Memory 000F0000-000F7FFF 
Memory 000F8000-000FBFFF 
Memory 000FC000-000FFFFF 
Memory 00100000-2BEEFFFF 
Memory 2BEF0000-2BEFFFFF 
Memory 2BF00000-2BFFFFFF 
Memory 2C000000-2FFFFFFF 
Memory FEC00000-FEC00FFF 
Memory FEE00000-FEE00FFF 
Memory FFF80000-FFFEFFFF 
Memory FFFF0000-FFFFFFFF 

[ System devices / System CMOS/real time clock ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description System CMOS/real time clock 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0B00 
PnP Device Real-Time Clock 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 08 
Port 0070-0073 

[ System devices / System speaker ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description System speaker 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0800 
PnP Device PC Speaker 

Device Resources: 
Port 0061-0061 

[ System devices / System timer ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description System timer 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0100 
PnP Device System Timer 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 00 
Port 0040-0043 

[ System devices / Terminal Server Device Redirector ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Terminal Server Device Redirector 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ROOT\RDPDR 

[ System devices / Terminal Server Keyboard Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_KBD 

[ System devices / Terminal Server Mouse Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Terminal Server Mouse Driver 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_MOU 

[ System devices / Volume Manager ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Volume Manager 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ROOT\FTDISK 

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller 
Driver Date 6/1/2002 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File usbport.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4373&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_00 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 19, function 2 
PCI Device ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 19 
Memory FE02C000-FE02CFFF 

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File usbport.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4374&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_00 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 19, function 0 
PCI Device ATI SB400 - USB Controller 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 19 
Memory FE02E000-FE02EFFF 

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File usbport.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4375&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_00 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 19, function 1 
PCI Device ATI SB400 - USB Controller 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 19 
Memory FE02D000-FE02DFFF 

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Mass Storage Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description USB Mass Storage Device 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File usbstor.inf 
Hardware ID USB\Vid_058f&Pid_9360&Rev_0100 
Location Information USB Reader 

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description USB Root Hub 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File usbport.inf 
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID1002&PID4373&REV0000 

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description USB Root Hub 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File usbport.inf 
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID1002&PID4374&REV0000 

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description USB Root Hub 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File usbport.inf 
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID1002&PID4375&REV0000 


Physical Devices 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PCI Devices: 
Bus 0, Device 24, Function 1 AMD Hammer - Address Map 
Bus 0, Device 24, Function 2 AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller 
Bus 0, Device 24, Function 0 AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration 
Bus 0, Device 24, Function 3 AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control 
Bus 0, Device 0, Function 0 ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Host Bridge 
Bus 1, Device 5, Function 0 ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Video Adapter 
Bus 0, Device 1, Function 0 ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset - PCI Express Root Port 
Bus 0, Device 20, Function 5 ATI SB400 - AC'97 Audio Controller 
Bus 0, Device 20, Function 1 ATI SB400 - IDE Controller 
Bus 0, Device 20, Function 3 ATI SB400 - PCI-ISA Bridge 
Bus 0, Device 20, Function 4 ATI SB400 - PCI-PCI Bridge 
Bus 0, Device 18, Function 0 ATI SB400 - SATA Controller 
Bus 0, Device 20, Function 0 ATI SB400 - SMBus Controller 
Bus 0, Device 19, Function 2 ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller 
Bus 0, Device 19, Function 0 ATI SB400 - USB Controller 
Bus 0, Device 19, Function 1 ATI SB400 - USB Controller 
Bus 2, Device 9, Function 0 Conexant D850 56k V.9x DFVc Modem 
Bus 2, Device 3, Function 0 Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] 
Bus 2, Device 5, Function 0 VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller 

PnP Devices: 
PNP0303 101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard 
PNP0C08 ACPI Driver/BIOS 
FIXEDBUTTON ACPI Fixed Feature Button 
THERMALZONE ACPI Thermal Zone 
AUTHENTICAMD_-_X86_FAMILY_15_MODEL_39 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ 
PNP0200 DMA Controller 
PNP0401 ECP Parallel Port 
PNP0C0B Fan 
PNP0F13 Logitech PS/2 Port Mouse 
TUNMP Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter 
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources 
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources 
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources 
PNP0C04 Numeric Data Processor 
PNP0800 PC Speaker 
PNP0A03 PCI Bus 
PNP0C0C Power Button 
PNP0000 Programmable Interrupt Controller 
PNP0B00 Real-Time Clock 
PNP0C01 System Board Extension 
PNP0100 System Timer 

LPT PnP Devices: 
HEWLETT-PACKARDOFFICEJET_R80XI HP OfficeJet R80xi 
MICROSOFTRAWPORT Printer Port Logical Interface 

USB Devices: 
058F 9360 USB Mass Storage Device 

Ports: 
LPT1 ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 


PCI Devices 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ AMD Hammer - Address Map ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description AMD Hammer - Address Map 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 24 / 1 
Device ID 1022-1101 
Subsystem ID 0000-0000 
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Disabled 

[ AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 24 / 2 
Device ID 1022-1102 
Subsystem ID 0000-0000 
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Disabled 

[ AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 24 / 0 
Device ID 1022-1100 
Subsystem ID 0000-0000 
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Disabled 

HyperTransport LDT0: 
HyperTransport Version 1.02 
Link Type Noncoherent 
Link Status Connected 
Max Link Width In / Out 16-bit / 16-bit 
Utilized Link Width In / Out 16-bit / 16-bit 
Max Link Frequency 1000 MHz 
Current Link Frequency 1000 MHz 
Primary / Secondary Bus Number 0 / 0 
Isochronous Flow Control Mode Not Supported 
CRC Error Detected No 
CRC Test Mode Not Supported 
Extended CTL Required No 
Extended Register Set Not Supported 
HyperTransport Stop Mode Supported 
Link Failure Detected No 

[ AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 24 / 3 
Device ID 1022-1103 
Subsystem ID 0000-0000 
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Disabled 

[ ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Host Bridge ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Host Bridge 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 0 / 0 
Device ID 1002-5950 
Subsystem ID 103C-2A26 
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge) 
Revision 10 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Video Adapter ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Video Adapter 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 1 / 5 / 0 
Device ID 1002-5954 
Subsystem ID 103C-2A26 
Device Class 0300 (VGA Display Controller) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset - PCI Express Root Port ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset - PCI Express Root Port 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 1 / 0 
Device ID 1002-5A3F 
Subsystem ID 0000-0000 
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ ATI SB400 - AC'97 Audio Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description ATI SB400 - AC'97 Audio Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 20 / 5 
Device ID 1002-4370 
Subsystem ID 103C-2A27 
Device Class 0401 (Audio Device) 
Revision 02 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ ATI SB400 - IDE Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description ATI SB400 - IDE Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 20 / 1 
Device ID 1002-4376 
Subsystem ID 103C-2A26 
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ ATI SB400 - PCI-ISA Bridge ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description ATI SB400 - PCI-ISA Bridge 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 20 / 3 
Device ID 1002-4377 
Subsystem ID 103C-2A26 
Device Class 0601 (PCI/ISA Bridge) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ ATI SB400 - PCI-PCI Bridge ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description ATI SB400 - PCI-PCI Bridge 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 20 / 4 
Device ID 1002-4371 
Subsystem ID 0000-0000 
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ ATI SB400 - SATA Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description ATI SB400 - SATA Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 18 / 0 
Device ID 1002-4379 
Subsystem ID 103C-2A26 
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ ATI SB400 - SMBus Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description ATI SB400 - SMBus Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 20 / 0 
Device ID 1002-4372 
Subsystem ID 103C-2A26 
Device Class 0C05 (Serial Bus Controller) 
Revision 11 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Supported 
Bus Mastering Disabled 

[ ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 19 / 2 
Device ID 1002-4373 
Subsystem ID 103C-2A26 
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ ATI SB400 - USB Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description ATI SB400 - USB Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 19 / 0 
Device ID 1002-4374 
Subsystem ID 103C-2A26 
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ ATI SB400 - USB Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description ATI SB400 - USB Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 19 / 1 
Device ID 1002-4375 
Subsystem ID 103C-2A26 
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Conexant D850 56k V.9x DFVc Modem ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Conexant D850 56k V.9x DFVc Modem 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 2 / 9 / 0 
Device ID 14F1-2F20 
Subsystem ID 14F1-200C 
Device Class 0780 (Communications Controller) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 2 / 3 / 0 
Device ID 10EC-8139 
Subsystem ID 103C-2A26 
Device Class 0200 (Ethernet Controller) 
Revision 10 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 2 / 5 / 0 
Device ID 1106-3044 
Subsystem ID 103C-2A26 
Device Class 0C00 (Firewire Controller) 
Revision 80 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 


Device Resources 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Resource Share Device Description 
DMA 03 Exclusive ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 
DMA 04 Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
IRQ 00 Exclusive System timer 
IRQ 01 Exclusive HP PS2 Keyboard (2K - 3) 
IRQ 07 Exclusive ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 
IRQ 08 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock 
IRQ 12 Exclusive PS/2 Compatible Mouse 
IRQ 13 Exclusive Numeric data processor 
IRQ 15 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel 
IRQ 17 Shared PCI Data Fax SoftModem with SmartCP 
IRQ 17 Shared Realtek AC'97 Audio 
IRQ 17 Shared ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series 
IRQ 19 Shared Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller 
IRQ 19 Shared Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller 
IRQ 19 Shared Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller 
IRQ 20 Shared VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 
IRQ 21 Shared Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC 
IRQ 21 Shared Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
IRQ 22 Shared Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
Memory 00000000-00000FFF Shared Motherboard resources 
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared PCI bus 
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series 
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Undetermined PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
Memory 000C0000-000DFFFF Shared PCI bus 
Memory 000CD000-000CFFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 000F0000-000F7FFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 000F8000-000FBFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 000FC000-000FFFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 00100000-2BEEFFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 2BEF0000-2BEFFFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 2BF00000-2BFFFFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 2C000000-2FFFFFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 30000000-FEBFFFFF Shared PCI bus 
Memory D8000000-DFFFFFFF Exclusive PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
Memory D8000000-DFFFFFFF Exclusive ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series 
Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Memory FDDE0000-FDDEFFFF Exclusive PCI Data Fax SoftModem with SmartCP 
Memory FDDFE000-FDDFE7FF Exclusive VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 
Memory FDDFF000-FDDFF0FF Exclusive Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC 
Memory FDE00000-FDEFFFFF Exclusive PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
Memory FDEF0000-FDEFFFFF Exclusive ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series 
Memory FE02A000-FE02A0FF Exclusive Realtek AC'97 Audio 
Memory FE02B000-FE02B3FF Undetermined ATI SMBus 
Memory FE02C000-FE02CFFF Exclusive Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller 
Memory FE02D000-FE02DFFF Exclusive Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller 
Memory FE02E000-FE02EFFF Exclusive Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller 
Memory FE02F000-FE02F1FF Exclusive Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
Memory FEC00000-FEC00FFF Exclusive System board 
Memory FEE00000-FEE00FFF Exclusive System board 
Memory FEE00400-FEE00FFF Shared Motherboard resources 
Memory FFF80000-FFFEFFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory FFFF0000-FFFFFFFF Exclusive System board 
Port 0000-000F Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
Port 0000-0CF7 Shared PCI bus 
Port 0010-001F Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0020-0021 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 0022-003F Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0040-0043 Exclusive System timer 
Port 0044-005F Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0060-0060 Exclusive HP PS2 Keyboard (2K - 3) 
Port 0061-0061 Exclusive System speaker 
Port 0062-0063 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0064-0064 Exclusive HP PS2 Keyboard (2K - 3) 
Port 0065-006F Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0070-0073 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock 
Port 0074-007F Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0080-0090 Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
Port 0091-0093 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0094-009F Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
Port 00A0-00A1 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 00A2-00BF Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 00C0-00DF Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
Port 00E0-00EF Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 00F0-00FF Exclusive Numeric data processor 
Port 0170-0177 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel 
Port 01F0-01F7 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel 
Port 0228-022F Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0274-0277 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port 
Port 0279-0279 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port 
Port 0376-0376 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel 
Port 0378-037F Exclusive ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 
Port 03B0-03BB Shared ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series 
Port 03B0-03BB Undetermined PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
Port 03C0-03DF Shared ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series 
Port 03C0-03DF Undetermined PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
Port 03F6-03F6 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel 
Port 0400-040F Undetermined ATI SMBus 
Port 040B-040B Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 04D0-04D1 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 04D6-04D6 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0778-077B Exclusive ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 
Port 0800-087F Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0A79-0A79 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port 
Port 0C00-0C01 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0C14-0C14 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0C50-0C52 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0C6C-0C6D Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0C6F-0C6F Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0CD4-0CDF Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0D00-FFFF Shared PCI bus 
Port 4000-40FE Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 4210-4217 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port DC00-DCFF Exclusive Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC 
Port DE00-DE07 Exclusive PCI Data Fax SoftModem with SmartCP 
Port DF00-DF7F Exclusive VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 
Port E000-EFFF Exclusive PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
Port EE00-EEFF Exclusive ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series 
Port F900-F90F Exclusive Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
Port FB00-FB0F Exclusive Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
Port FC00-FC03 Exclusive Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
Port FD00-FD07 Exclusive Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
Port FE00-FE03 Exclusive Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
Port FF00-FF07 Exclusive Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 


Input 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ HP PS2 Keyboard (2K - 3) ] 

Keyboard Properties: 
Keyboard Name HP PS2 Keyboard (2K - 3) 
Keyboard Type IBM enhanced (101- or 102-key) keyboard 
Keyboard Layout US 
ANSI Code Page 1252 - Western European (Windows) 
OEM Code Page 437 
Repeat Delay 1 
Repeat Rate 31 

[ PS/2 Compatible Mouse ] 

Mouse Properties: 
Mouse Name PS/2 Compatible Mouse 
Mouse Buttons 3 
Mouse Hand Right 
Pointer Speed 1 
Double-Click Time 500 msec 
X/Y Threshold 6 / 10 
Wheel Scroll Lines 3 

Mouse Features: 
Active Window Tracking Disabled 
ClickLock Disabled 
Hide Pointer While Typing Enabled 
Mouse Wheel Present 
Move Pointer To Default Button Disabled 
Pointer Trails Disabled 
Sonar Disabled 


Printers 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Fax ] 

Printer Properties: 
Printer Name Fax 
Default Printer No 
Share Point Not shared 
Printer Port SHRFAX: 
Printer Driver Microsoft Shared Fax Driver (v4.00) 
Device Name Fax 
Print Processor WinPrint 
Separator Page None 
Availability 4:00 PM - 4:00 PM 
Priority 1 
Print Jobs Queued 0 
Status Unknown 

Paper Properties: 
Paper Size A4, 210 x 297 mm 
Orientation Portrait 
Print Quality 200 x 200 dpi 

[ HP OfficeJet R80xi (Default) ] 

Printer Properties: 
Printer Name HP OfficeJet R80xi 
Default Printer Yes 
Share Point Not shared 
Printer Port LPT1: 
Printer Driver HP OfficeJet R80xi (v5.00) 
Device Name HP OfficeJet R80xi 
Print Processor WinPrint 
Separator Page None 
Availability Always 
Priority 1 
Print Jobs Queued 0 
Status Unknown 

Paper Properties: 
Paper Size Letter, 8.5 x 11 in 
Orientation Portrait 
Print Quality 300 dpi Color 

Printer Manufacturer: 
Company Name Hewlett-Packard Company 
Product Information http://www.hp.com/united-states/consumer/gateway/printing_multifunction.html 


Debug - PCI 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


B00 D00 F00: ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Host Bridge 

Offset 00: 02 10 50 59 06 00 20 22 10 00 00 06 00 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 26 2A 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 20 04 00 
Offset 50: 3C 10 26 2A 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 7F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 00 73 06 
Offset 70: E0 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 A8 61 00 00 00 00 00 10 
Offset 80: 10 0F 00 00 94 10 00 03 20 00 00 00 02 21 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 2C 0C 8B 0C ED 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 08 00 80 01 60 00 11 11 D0 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 25 06 65 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 75 00 00 00 0B 00 16 10 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 80 80 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 48 01 

B00 D01 F00: ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset - PCI Express Root Port 

Offset 00: 02 10 3F 5A 07 00 30 02 00 00 04 06 00 63 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 44 E1 E1 20 22 
Offset 20: E0 FD E0 FD 01 D8 F1 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 08 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 08 B0 03 A8 00 00 00 00 3C 10 26 2A 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 0D 00 00 00 3C 10 26 2A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D12 F00: ATI SB400 - SATA Controller 

Offset 00: 02 10 79 43 07 00 B0 02 00 8F 01 01 08 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 FF 00 00 01 FE 00 00 01 FD 00 00 01 FC 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 FB 00 00 00 F0 02 FE 00 00 00 00 3C 10 26 2A 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 05 04 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0E 19 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 50 22 06 00 40 00 64 02 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 70 6E B4 02 08 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 22 00 00 00 22 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 FC CB FD FF 
Offset 90: 2E 3F 41 56 2E 3F 41 56 2E 3F 41 56 2E 3F 41 56 
Offset A0: 01 21 15 65 DD 62 DD 62 92 43 92 43 09 40 09 40 
Offset B0: 01 21 15 65 DD 62 DD 62 92 43 92 43 09 40 09 40 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 2E 3F 41 56 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D13 F00: ATI SB400 - USB Controller 

Offset 00: 02 10 74 43 07 00 B0 02 00 10 03 0C 08 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 E0 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 26 2A 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D13 F01: ATI SB400 - USB Controller 

Offset 00: 02 10 75 43 07 00 B0 02 00 10 03 0C 08 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 D0 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 26 2A 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D13 F02: ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller 

Offset 00: 02 10 73 43 07 00 B0 02 00 20 03 0C 08 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 C0 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 26 2A 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 20 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 20 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 20 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 D0 02 7E 
Offset E0: 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D14 F00: ATI SB400 - SMBus Controller 

Offset 00: 02 10 72 43 03 04 30 02 11 00 05 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 01 04 00 00 00 B0 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 26 2A 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: DC A1 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: FF 03 00 00 FF 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 00 07 00 BF B9 9E 8F 00 90 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 08 00 C0 FE FF 4E 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 0F 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8C 00 00 80 
Offset 90: 01 04 00 00 F9 CE FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 1F 03 00 C0 6B 00 F9 
Offset B0: 08 00 02 A8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F0 0F 00 00 
Offset C0: FF C9 FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: D8 0C 00 00 00 41 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D14 F01: ATI SB400 - IDE Controller 

Offset 00: 02 10 76 43 05 00 30 02 00 8A 01 01 00 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 F9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 26 2A 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 99 99 20 20 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 22 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 40 01 10 2C 46 18 01 00 00 00 FF 03 00 00 
Offset 70: 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D14 F03: ATI SB400 - PCI-ISA Bridge 

Offset 00: 02 10 77 43 0F 00 20 02 00 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 26 2A 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 04 00 00 00 41 0F 00 FC 3F FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 0E 00 0F 00 F8 FF FF FF 
Offset 70: 67 45 23 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 08 00 03 A8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D14 F04: ATI SB400 - PCI-PCI Bridge 

Offset 00: 02 10 71 43 27 00 A0 02 00 01 04 06 00 40 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 40 D1 D1 80 22 
Offset 20: D0 FD D0 FD C0 FD C0 FD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 26 00 3C FF 00 00 00 00 04 01 3F F1 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 00 00 08 00 03 A8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 06 
Offset E0: 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D14 F05: ATI SB400 - AC'97 Audio Controller 

Offset 00: 02 10 70 43 07 00 30 04 02 00 01 04 08 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 A0 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 27 2A 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 02 02 00 
Offset 40: 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F00: AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration 

Offset 00: 22 10 00 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 
Offset 50: 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 E4 00 00 00 0F CC 20 0F 0C 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 08 00 01 21 20 00 11 11 22 06 75 80 02 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 78 01 70 01 00 00 02 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F01: AMD Hammer - Address Map 

Offset 00: 22 10 01 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 03 00 00 00 00 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 03 0A 00 00 00 0B 00 00 03 00 D8 00 80 FF DF 00 
Offset 90: 03 00 30 00 00 FF D7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 F0 00 00 02 FE 00 
Offset B0: 03 00 E0 00 80 2F E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 13 D0 00 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 03 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F02: AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller 

Offset 00: 22 10 02 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 FE E0 00 00 FE E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 FE E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 35 33 72 13 30 0A 00 00 
Offset 90: C0 CE 0C 1E 07 08 5B 3E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: A0 3B 41 CB 50 00 00 00 6A 7F 00 00 20 0E 01 26 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: D6 B3 21 61 AA 1B 03 4F DC 92 82 12 00 00 A7 21 
Offset E0: C0 27 47 3C 01 29 67 45 56 3A 04 1F 02 2B 80 31 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F03: AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control 

Offset 00: 22 10 03 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: FF 3B 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 AA C9 E6 
Offset 60: 43 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 11 01 32 51 21 40 70 50 00 2A 00 08 18 21 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 07 23 13 21 13 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 54 12 00 00 00 23 05 88 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 01 A7 0D 00 00 00 00 00 25 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 20 06 55 08 19 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D05 F00: ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Video Adapter 

Offset 00: 02 10 54 59 07 00 B0 02 00 00 00 03 08 FF 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 D8 01 EE 00 00 00 00 EF FD 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 26 2A 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 08 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 26 2A 
Offset 50: 01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 02 50 20 00 30 02 00 4F 
Offset 60: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D03 F00: Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] 

Offset 00: EC 10 39 81 05 00 90 02 10 00 00 02 00 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 DC 00 00 00 F0 DF FD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 26 2A 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 01 20 40 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 F7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D05 F00: VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller 

Offset 00: 06 11 44 30 87 00 10 02 80 10 00 0C 08 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 E0 DF FD 01 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 26 2A 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 00 20 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 02 E4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D09 F00: Conexant D850 56k V.9x DFVc Modem 

Offset 00: F1 14 20 2F 07 00 90 02 00 00 80 07 00 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 DE FD 01 DE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F1 14 0C 20 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 22 C0 00 00 00 00 56 12 01 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-1002-5950: ATI RS4xx/RX4xx NBMCIND 

Offset 00: 00000300 00000322 10A10000 00000006 
Offset 04: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 08: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 0C: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 
Offset 10: 08881018 0000F09A 9999AAAA 00000000 
Offset 14: FFFF0000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 18: 00001000 00000000 00000020 00000000 
Offset 1C: 00054204 00000000 2C000000 8FFC0000 
Offset 20: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 24: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 28: 00000000 00000000 00000000 42040000 
Offset 2C: 00100000 00000010 00000000 00000000 
Offset 30: 1D03277F FAD3EFBB B9F47F9F BFF3F126 
Offset 34: 2EDFCE3F 3DE53E75 FB75F956 3B7327FE 
Offset 38: 0000000B 01400000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 3C: 00000000 0009A09A 00000000 0000F0F0 
Offset 40: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 44: 00000000 52800000 00000000 81000000 
Offset 48: 00000000 50000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 4C: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0009A09A 
Offset 50: 00000000 0000F0F0 9999AAAA 00000000 
Offset 54: FFFF0000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 58: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 5C: 00000000 00000000 00000000 02800000 
Offset 60: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 
Offset 64: 01000001 00000000 00000000 02000001 
Offset 68: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00E0FE00 
Offset 6C: 00E0FE00 00000000 00000000 00E0FE00 
Offset 70: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000404 
Offset 74: 80177000 1016000B 003000B0 000E0008 
Offset 78: 01E2EE2A 00000000 0000015F 00200020 
Offset 7C: 001FFFC7 00080808 00400004 00000000 


Debug - Video BIOS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


C000:0000 U.h...........................IBM............... 761295520...... 
C000:0040 ??..............2005/07/19 13:[email protected]<.&*...... 
C000:0080 ..RS482- BIOS 300/14 CRT/TV BR#14086...(C) 1988-2003, ATI Techno 
C000:00C0 logies Inc. BK-ATI VER008.043I.008.000. ytamber.hp v611 .RS48PCI 
C000:0100 EDGN1UN..OEM VER.000.000..t....+..t.q..V'.........(.....<.&*TY.. 
C000:0140 .......r.i..$.....-...........=...q....y....7.................d. 
C000:0180 ......".....h...PCIR..TY........h.+.....ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Se 
C000:01C0 ries./%.9....x......................./%.9....x.................. 
C000:0200 ......!.................www............0 @...4 .....A.........X. 
C000:0240 [email protected]`...CD..P ....P`....... 
C000:0280 .X ................X`........0A......p.M.......[. . ...`....... 
C000:02C0 [email protected]|B.............. 
C000:0300 [email protected] 
C000:0340 ..LL. ..LL0 8...;.<N......;.(...............g.......`......5?... 
C000:0380 .....-..o.........~*.$...l...........L.....L...............H.<.B 
C000:03C0 ....U...._...._...._...B.....B....H.<..m...A...5..8.b........... 


Debug - Unknown 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Motherboard 07/29/2005-RS482-SB400-Amberine-00 
Motherboard Copyright 2005 by Hewlett-Packard Company Rev. 3.07 
Motherboard DMIMOBO: ASUSTek Computer INC. Amberine M 
Motherboard DMISYS: HP Pavilion 061 EG134AA-ABA a1230n 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I have to congratulate you for running the program and posting the information I was seeking...

The bad news here is that everything I read up in the HP section regarding the whole XP internal driver things leaves me with only one thing that they suggested in the event of a problem with certain circumstances.

See, everything that HP said would appear in your computer has shown up. You have the special DOT drivers, your scanner has been detected as an imaging device (that is so the universal twain drivers) can work with it. The printer port is the proper spec and is even on the preferred port and irq for LPT1. I don't see any conflicts either.

Before my next step, have you at all ran just the windows xp scanner and camera wizard without the use of a third party picture program? With my supported HP All in One, I look under scanner and cameras and my HP shows up. I click it and a windows program gets pulled up. I've actually seen two separate twain driver options for this. I think one is the microsoft one and the other is the true HP one. Never the less it works using that method and I remember that HP page saying to make sure the graphics program is compatible with the whole twain setup. So if you have tried that, go ahead.

The next step they advised of was to go through all the different places that your HP exists in the device manager. They advise to right click each of these items and choose uninstall. This includes those 3 instances of "DOT" with IEEE 1284 or something like that. Also the scanner under imaging devices and the printer under printers. Since your system previous detected them as plug and play, if you reboot they should all try to install themselves again. now for the tricky part, when you do this, I think those files still stay inf the windows\inf directory. For your sake, lets hope your onboard copy of driver.cab is not corrupted in any way because if it doesn't find anything in windows\inf, that is the next place it seeks. it's a hidden directory but it should know. The next course of action if that fails is to insert the XP disc. Eventually you should have XP reinstalling all those devices I had you uninstall. The fact that your scanner has a #5 at the end means you have probably messed with it quite a bit and every time you try to update it or change it, it likes to assign a number to it. This is similar to Network devices... You'll see local area connection #2, #3, etc with nics.

Verify with that link i provided you that you remove the proper drivers to guarantee a reset of it's plug n play detection. After this it's a bit more advanced and I am not sure that calling those out of the USA tech support people may me your next course.

By looking at each driver, it shows me that they are using the proper XP stock drivers and no former HP driver is installed. That is very good news. The fact you can't scan isn't.

Give it a shot and let me know.


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have tried running the windows program I think(I've double clicked it int my computer) and it successfully appeared. But then once I initiated the scan it gave me the connect scanner message. After this the wizard wouldn't start because it thought it was unconnected. 

Ok now I have a problem. I can uninstall "I284.4 compatible printer" but once I uninstall the "HP Officejet R80xi" it just reinstalls itself within a second. I am not sure how I prevent this from happening. What should I do?


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

If things weren't complicated enough already. I am following along HP's support document. It didn't mention what you just did. then main driver that needs to be reinitialized is the scanner imaging. not the printer. I am guessing that the driver that reinstalls itself is identical to the one from before? It's almost like I could want to force the issue of grabbing the needed .inf and .sys from the xp driver cd instead of in the cache but they suggest that several locations can house the file it needs.

You know with the amount of time it took for them to write that support document, I would have though time would have been better served to just release XP drivers. Last thing I can check is a 3rd party site and see if anyone was clever and somehow modded an existing driver to work with XP. I mean if they supported W2K, it's not that far off. But if the last HP driver produced was Win9x, then you either have to wait it out or possibly test this unit on a completely different computer to determine if it is a software or hardware problem...


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Dang. not what I wanted to hear. Yes it just reinstalls itself exactly as it was. well I guess I will wait. Maybe fiddle with it a bit more. I dunno. As of now, I am on my hands and knees begging you to find a solution =]. Please. Thanks for your help though. Appreciate it.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

OK, I have potential good news. A fellow team member has emailed some information that actually may lead to an unusual workaround that did work for a particular user as described in the article. I will copy some relevant excerpts 
from this and I will pray that this is the one!!!b This user has an Officejet 7310 with the exact functionality you have. Printing yes, scanning no. Another person followed up with a solution with your exact model of r80xi.

Here we go:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I opened the original HP Install CD, went to the install folder, and clicked
'properties' on the setup.exe. There I could get XP to emulate 98SE & NT.
Then it
installed everything as if this were an 98SE or an NT operating system.

Viola', it worked. It's not using the most recent Windows XP drivers, of
course, but it prints, copies, faxes, and it scans, albeit slower than with
XP, but it works. I have to control the scan directly from the HP Functions folder and not from any of the apps that you can normally scan into. I guess that's the best I can hope for.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So to refresh what his work around is, you must use the HP application for scanning in their program folder and not any standard windows app. So in the case of editing and stuff, it will likely be a two step process because I assume the HP app will scan the image and save it as the format you select but nothing more. So at that point I guess you would use your normal imaging software to do any additional modifications if needed.

I cannot take credit for this, only for the steps leading to narrowing down the possible workarounds. Credit will be posted if this indeed works for you.

I eagerly wait for your response.



Darkfox3393 said:


> Dang. not what I wanted to hear. Yes it just reinstalls itself exactly as it was. well I guess I will wait. Maybe fiddle with it a bit more. I dunno. As of now, I am on my hands and knees begging you to find a solution =]. Please. Thanks for your help though. Appreciate it.


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Agh. I'm still unsure of what steps to take. From what I understand, I should put in the HP printer CD, select 98 for compatibilty mode, and install the old driver...then what? 

I think I get the jist of things. It's just not falling into place for me. Could you kinda step-by-step the process or a little tutorial or something? Sorry I am kind of hard to help. heh. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

OK, I will put in my HP install CD and try to walk along with you. I am using XP Pro SP2 on the machine I am posting this with. Let's see if we can get you rolling. It seems you are online right now, perhaps if we wanna take this step by step and avoid any confusion and long delays between posts you could IM me? I have ICQ posted publically, outside of that, I can give you MSN, AOL, or Yahoo if you PM me.

Since you are online now. I will wait for a few before going on with this message. If you get this shortly, PM me now to let me know you are here.



Darkfox3393 said:


> Agh. I'm still unsure of what steps to take. From what I understand, I should put in the HP printer CD, select 98 for compatibilty mode, and install the old driver...then what?
> 
> I think I get the jist of things. It's just not falling into place for me. Could you kinda step-by-step the process or a little tutorial or something? Sorry I am kind of hard to help. heh. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Note to the moderator, please delete the last message. User was unable to continue without real-time communication via PM. Issue unfortunately is still not solved so leave the thread open. Thanks...



smz said:


> OK, I will put in my HP install CD and try to walk along with you. I am using XP Pro SP2 on the machine I am posting this with. Let's see if we can get you rolling. It seems you are online right now, perhaps if we wanna take this step by step and avoid any confusion and long delays between posts you could IM me? I have ICQ posted publically, outside of that, I can give you MSN, AOL, or Yahoo if you PM me.
> 
> Since you are online now. I will wait for a few before going on with this message. If you get this shortly, PM me now to let me know you are here.


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Here's a couple sites I found dealing with the hardware and the inside of the printer. I hate dealing with that stuff but I'll do it if it'll fix it. here area a couple links.

http://forums1.itrc.hp.com/service/...39500&admit=-682735245+1174957193998+28353475

http://forums1.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/questionanswer.do?threadId=61403

http://www.fixyourownprinter.com/forums/printer/31076

Maybe I'm way off but oh well.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Fox:

I read through those three links you posted and they all seem to have a power supply issue and sensor issue that I don't think applies to you. If you have your old computer there that it worked on before, try attaching it back and verify you have full use of the scanner. If you do, then the articles below would have no relelvance. Furthermore, I think it would be highly unlikely for you to change to an OS that is barely supported by HP and all of a sudden have power issues but at least it was something to research.



Darkfox3393 said:


> Here's a couple sites I found dealing with the hardware and the inside of the printer. I hate dealing with that stuff but I'll do it if it'll fix it. here area a couple links.
> 
> http://forums1.itrc.hp.com/service/...39500&admit=-682735245+1174957193998+28353475
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah I do not have that piece of junk anymore. But I figured it was probably unrelated. I'm just kind of desperate =].


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

[BUMP] smz anything new? I hope this problem doesn't go unsolved.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

nothing yet. I haven't forgot. Send me a PM to remind me so I can keep on the lookout for you.


----------

